# Head gasket spacer?



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright now! So i'm thinking about picking up the spacer. Lowering compression and allowing more boost... I'm trying to find as much information as possible. Trying to figure out what sort of solution c2 has regarding the added deck height! Is there anything included to accommodate the timing chain? What goes into installing this spacer?

I'm thinking very few of us have knowledge in this arena, but would like the hear from C2 or anyone that may have information on the installation process. Is this a diy you're install? I'm very competent behind a wrench.

Anyone able to offer experience? Even maybe on other cars... If you've done a spacer, post up what you have information wise


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Spacer used to lift head.

1/2 link added to stock chain length.

small brass insert added to increase length oem tensioner rod.

This is fairly simple conceptually.

A bit of pain for the DIY guy as you need to disconnect a water hose to do the job.
Just messy is all.

Realize this:
Stock maf is limited to 280-ish WHP. So while its great to be able to add boost, the spacer is pointless if you can't run much more because of other limitations.

Good luck.

Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeff, so my maf!? Its on its way out anyway! So pro.maf here I come! So initial cost is cost of new maf, and spacer... Will the Trans need to be pulled as well? I'm seriously thinking this is my next step.shortly followed by the sri. What should I get ready for?

Disassembly/taking out coolant hose at timing cover? Trans? And head coming off

What else?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had it all apart aside from yanking the head due to having to replace the timing cover a few times, you gotta pull coolant lines to do the intake manifold anyways. IE has the cam lock tool. All in all shouldn't be too bad of a DIY. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Bump for interest. Photos please if this gets done. Awwwright!


----------

